# *OFFICIAL* ATA 2012 Discussion Thread



## Kurt D.

Hello Everyone! ArcheryTalk is proud to bring you coverage of the 2012 ATA show.

_*Pictures* from the show can be found here:_
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1662637

_*Video Coverage *of the show can be found here:_
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1662644

We have created this thread so that you guys can talk about what has been posted, and give us input on what you would like to see.

Have FUN! And Enjoy our Coverage of the 2012 ATA show.


----------



## featherlite

Thanks for being there for all of us.


----------



## sagecreek

Yeh! Couldn't wait for the ATA to start. Wish I was there.


----------



## MGH-PA

Any reason why the photos aren't showing up in the official thread?


----------



## Kurt D.

Are you looking in the Official PICTURE thread?


----------



## South Man

Let's party!!! Glad to see this thread! Thanks


----------



## RMWITT

So does anyone have an extra pass for a Columbus local, or is there a way for someone from the general public to attend?


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv

If you get by the Strother booth, be sure to posts some pics!


----------



## pinshooter

would love to be there!!


----------



## FallFever

Thanks for bringing the show to us again guy's. Keep up the good work !!

FF


----------



## IsHeBreathing?

Cant wait to see whats new for accesories and releases.

Hopefully a lightweight non rattling affordable quiver or 2...


----------



## jbuckles39

x2 on the Strother Booth! Keep the great pics coming!


----------



## Sheepman

I love the looks of the new b-stinger. Might be getting one of those. Looks like a cross between a b-stinger rod with the end or an octane.


----------



## SlothShot

Anything new from stokerized?


----------



## Brad HT

What do you guys think of that iPhone bow sight... Im not sure what to think of it..... it seems kinda ridiculous, could it work?

B~


----------



## SlothShot

Brad HT said:


> What do you guys think of that iPhone bow sight... Im not sure what to think of it..... it seems kinda ridiculous, could it work?
> 
> B~


I think it is a cool idea, but I could not see myself using it.


----------



## Beentown

SlothShot said:


> I think it is a cool idea, but I could not see myself using it.


Your drawn on a buck of a lifetime....

"An error has occured...what would you like to do Force Close, Report"

Just sayin...


----------



## DocMort

So, I can't wait just want to see the release of the Rytera's Bowtechs and the New Athens


----------



## c5mrr270

My wife is gonna have to have one of those pink pro vs.


----------



## acesup

picture thread looks great, do you think you guys could add some descriptions, especially on some of the bows where you can't read the logos, thanks again.


----------



## aberg

acesup said:


> picture thread looks great, do you think you guys could add some descriptions, especially on some of the bows where you can't read the logos, thanks again.


x2 please


----------



## Sheepman

x3 please



aberg said:


> x2 please


----------



## OldeDelphArcher

Brad HT said:


> What do you guys think of that iPhone bow sight... Im not sure what to think of it..... it seems kinda ridiculous, could it work?
> 
> B~


Just a gimmick and wont be around for ling i am sure. It works off the camera which wouldn't work very well in low light. Also i am sure you would have battery issues on long day hunts. Rain and bad weather would be another issue to think of. Everytime you remount it i am sure you would have to retune it. Could list 20 other reasons why it would suck. Purely for guys with way too much money and something missing in their lives.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Sweet pictures Kurt, thanks for sharing, you and Shawn have fun out there! :thumb:


----------



## Montalaar

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Sweet pictures Kurt, thanks for sharing, you and Shawn have fun out there! :thumb:


+1000x


----------



## IsHeBreathing?

That sure-loc 5 pin looks cool as hell with the green accents.


----------



## bull moose

Thanks guys....it is pretty cool...almost feels like I am there,


----------



## Hopperton

I cant wait to get there Wednesday and see the new Sure-locs.

I bet the market is flooded with Sure-Locs after they start selling the new ones. I klnow both of mine will be going up for sale.


----------



## tjandy

DocMort said:


> So, I can't wait just want to see the release of the Rytera's Bowtechs and the New Athens


Looks pretty sweet in that photo. :thumb: :whoo:


----------



## ShootingABN!

This is awesome!


----------



## Hopperton

Cant wait to see photos form tonights get together. I would be there if I dodnt have to be here.


----------



## rjack

Brad HT said:


> What do you guys think of that iPhone bow sight... Im not sure what to think of it..... it seems kinda ridiculous, could it work?
> 
> B~


Interesting gadget factor but that's it. I would NEVER consider using one...serious single point of failure just waiting to happen.


----------



## rutjunky

Man i wish i was there.


----------



## MGH-PA

Kurt D. said:


> Are you looking in the Official PICTURE thread?


Yeah, they weren't showing up at work (odd), but they're working here now at home. Thanks for the updates, looking forward to them as the week unfolds.


----------



## ohiobullseye

I wish I could be there but thanks to AT we can be there without actually being there. If that makes any sense at all...


----------



## SlothShot

More pics and videos please!!!


----------



## Kurt D.

Today we weren't able to get as much as we would have liked, but the next 3 days I assure you will be Jam packed  See you all tomorrow.


----------



## BP1992

Would love to be there!


----------



## NY911

I have confirmation that PSE WILL be releasing a new bow at the ATA....


----------



## South Man

NY911 said:


> I have confirmation that PSE WILL be releasing a new bow at the ATA....



cool


----------



## MIbowhunter49

NY911 said:


> I have confirmation that PSE WILL be releasing a new bow at the ATA....



(a 7inch BH for once...?)


----------



## genghiscarl

Aw Man, Uncle Ted is going to be there! Somebody get me a autograph!! hahaha.


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

NY911 said:


> I have confirmation that PSE WILL be releasing a new bow at the ATA....



Any specs? Anything at all.....


----------



## NY911

Would a 36 inch ATA and 328 fps...with a shoot through riser interest anyone?


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

Only if it goes down to 26in draw length, lol I have short arms


----------



## Celtic Dragon

Hey Kurt, can you grab some pics of the Pearson stand please and the MarXman if they have 1.

Also keep an eye out for DS archery. They have some nice looking new stabalisers about to hit the market


----------



## Jerem41

Thank you guys for being there and putting this together for all of us not there. So excited for today, to see Athens, Rytera, Bowtech. WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Jerem41

NY911 said:


> Would a 36 inch ATA and 328 fps...with a shoot through riser interest anyone?


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!! Interested enough to buy one probably


----------



## ohiobullseye

2012 ATA Show is finally here! Let's see all of the pictures and videos.


----------



## rutjunky

Im goimg to be worthless at work today!!!


----------



## jbuckles39

rutjunky said:


> Im goimg to be worthless at work today!!!


I second that notion!


----------



## dmgiss

I really appreciate you guys being there and allowing us to go along...This is really neat to be in Columbus while sitting here in GA. This is way kool. Very anxious for the Bowtech unveiling!! Thanks again guys..


----------



## bull moose

Worthless at work it is.....

Hey Kurt...great picts!
Would love to see the new Anorak finish that Bowtech is putting on the Specialist this year....
Thanks!


----------



## GAbowguy23

rutjunky said:


> Im goimg to be worthless at work today!!!


x1000


----------



## Stubby'smom

I'm going to be extra glued to my computer at home this morning!


----------



## Ou224

Thank you for all the pics guys. Cannot wait to see more of the new stuff from the show.


----------



## Jerem41

rutjunky said:


> Im goimg to be worthless at work today!!!


I third this!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopperton

Insanity cpx and cpxl


----------



## Jerem41

Bowtech is uncovered at the website


----------



## Kurt D.

We are runnin' around focusing on Bow manufacturers today. Stay tuned for updates everyone.


----------



## bowtechman88

Here is the link for the Insanity CPX http://www.bowtecharchery.com/#/productBreakdown?r=products_products&i=38 

and CPXL http://www.bowtecharchery.com/#/productBreakdown?r=products_products&i=39


----------



## pacnate

Glued to it! I guess I'm one of the tons of guys who will be worthless at work today too! lol. Thanks guys!


----------



## mmowen01

Anyone know why the pictures from ATA show thread is closed?


----------



## aberg

mmowen01 said:


> Anyone know why the pictures from ATA show thread is closed?


Its pictures only. The mods can add pics, but they dont want people posting and getting it filled up


----------



## aberg

Looks like octane has a new quiver and they got rid of their old ones.

http://www.fuelthehunt.com/#/technologyBreakdown?r=products_technology&i=45


----------



## mmowen01

aberg said:


> Its pictures only. The mods can add pics, but they dont want people posting and getting it filled up


thanks didn't know why there hadn't been pictures added today yet and then seen that was closed.


----------



## Shulion

pacnate said:


> Glued to it! I guess I'm one of the tons of guys who will be worthless at work today too! lol. Thanks guys!


You're worthless every day!!!


----------



## pacnate

True, but no worse than you bud! lol.....And keep in mind....I still got your bow! lol


----------



## Devo-WV

Parker releasing any new bows this year?


----------



## lc12

Thank you for all of the pics and discussions.
AT is doing a great job on providing the up to date information, and I don't have to fight the crowds to see anything!
AND, I saved a bunch of money on gas and hotel rooms too!
My only disappointment is that I won't have the chance to grab a hug from Tiff, or Laura, or ...............................!!!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Come on Kurt, post a picture of what Rytera has for 2012! :wink:

BTW: Appreciate all you and Shawn are doing to bring the show to the forums here!


----------



## Beentown

Obsession!


----------



## Beentown

And thanks


----------



## SEC

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Come on Kurt, post a picture of what Rytera has for 2012! :wink:
> 
> BTW: Appreciate all you and Shawn are doing to bring the show to the forums here!


Rytera Photos ---- X 2


----------



## huskyhunter_10

Can't wait to see more of the Axcel Armortech Vision


----------



## Bugle'm In

The red PSE shoot-through that Shawn is holding... would that be the "Lil Dominator"???


----------



## aberg

huskyhunter_10 said:


> Can't wait to see more of the Axcel Armortech Vision


There is a pic in the picture forum of one. (It is about half way down).


----------



## aberg

Here ya go!


----------



## huskyhunter_10

aberg said:


> There is a pic in the picture forum of one. (It is about half way down).


Thanks. Don't know how I missed that.


----------



## South Man

lc12 said:


> Thank you for all of the pics and discussions.
> AT is doing a great job on providing the up to date information, and I don't have to fight the crowds to see anything!
> AND, I saved a bunch of money on gas and hotel rooms too!
> My only disappointment is that I won't have the chance to grab a hug from Tiff, or Laura, or ...............................!!!


I feel your pain!


----------



## ArchersParadox

NAP Killzone BH pics please!!!


----------



## sharpshooter359

Any info from Rytera yet on the new bow?


----------



## HunterLaz

I would really like to know more about the new Winchester Lightning!


----------



## Kurt D.

Do you guys want to see the pictures posted in this thread as well?


----------



## HunterLaz

Yes Sir!


----------



## Spikealot

Much cleaner and easier with them being seperated.


----------



## South Man

Kurt D. said:


> Do you guys want to see the pictures posted in this thread as well?


Yes


----------



## petrey10

what are the specs on those HCA's??? They look nice!

THe Invasions look awesome... really like the 35''ata one


----------



## GWFH

Kurt D. said:


> Do you guys want to see the pictures posted in this thread as well?


It might get messy, the pics only thread looks like a good way to keep everything easy to view (and eliminate the same pic getting quoted 100 times).


But I would like to see the new Sureloc scopes, the new target sight (esp 2nd and 3rd axis adjustments), and while youre at the booth a close up of the xpress press limb supports.
Thanks for posting all this!


----------



## Kurt D.

I was going to keep the pictures only thread, but wasn't sure if it might be easier to talk about them if I post them in here too. I got a PSE video to upload here in a second. I'll try to get a few more videos up before the show is over so that you guys have something to watch untill I get a chance to blast through all the video tonight.


----------



## KBacon

would like to see a description on the pic thread... might eliminate a little confusion & excessive banter???


----------



## ArchersParadox

Kurt D. said:


> Do you guys want to see the pictures posted in this thread as well?


no....the picture thread is PERFECT....no words...just pics please!!

...ahh...did I mention the NAP Killzone BH, yet?...lol....

Thanks Kurt!


----------



## NY911

The bow is the Dominator Pro 3D - there are more pics of it on the official PSE Facebook page.


----------



## Kurt D.

KBacon said:


> would like to see a description on the pic thread... might eliminate a little confusion & excessive banter???


There are videos to go along with alot of the pictures I have posted. I will be uploading them as soon as I can.


----------



## jmann28

you the man Kurt! any word on the new slick trick heads?


----------



## B0wHunterB0b

G5 Havoc BH and Black Gold Sights please


----------



## bull moose

Great job Kurt....Well done kudos and Thanks!


----------



## bull moose

Is Teewalker tree-stands there?


----------



## Cdpkook132

Anything from Harvest Time Archery?

Good coverage so far! Keep up te good work.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Exarcher GB

Please can you lable the pic's in the strand.... I'm looking for a photo of the new longer Maitland (Session ?) and don't know if it's posted yet or not.

If not, please, please, please can you post a pic of this bow, preferably in target colours as it's meant to be a target bow


----------



## KBacon

This is worse than crack!!!

We need more than just a taste!!!


----------



## ruttinhard

is anyone else getting red x's on the photo page???


----------



## rodney482

some things I want to see

anything new from mellinnium stands

the new slick tricks

the new scorpyd crossbow

winchesters new flagship


----------



## jmann28

There is all the info on the new slicks on their website including pics of the Viper Trick


----------



## bambieslayer

x2 on the maitland pics please esp. the new cam system


----------



## Edsel

The pictures in the thread http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1662637 seem to come and go. Is this a browser or server issue?


----------



## glock-cop

not sure it has been posted yet but what are the specs for the rytera alien xt?


----------



## mathewsk

The new pse dominator 3d looks sweet.. Thanks for the video....


----------



## Leftridge

How about any of the new stuff from Muddy Outdoors?????


----------



## South Man

anything from Scent Blocker?


----------



## zachbb42

I don't think maitland will be at the ATA


----------



## SEC

I see the pic of the new Rytera is up!!

Any idea from anyone on the ATA, Brace Height and the Draw length limits?


----------



## HC Archery

SEC said:


> I see the pic of the new Rytera is up!!
> Any idea from anyone on the ATA, Brace Height and the Draw length limits?


*Where are you seeing this? Please post on here if you can. Thanks.*


----------



## Beentown

See all manufactures should post videos of their new offerings. I would have never looked at a Martin Bengal Pro but it is a perfect bow for my wife. Do manufactures have to be a sponsor to be able to post for us? We could have our own little ATA on this site. Hmm...


----------



## Kurt D.

SEC said:


> I see the pic of the new Rytera is up!!
> 
> Any idea from anyone on the ATA, Brace Height and the Draw length limits?


There will be a video of the new Rytera Alien XT soon.


----------



## Kurt D.

Beentown said:


> See all manufactures should post videos of their new offerings. I would have never looked at a Martin Bengal Pro but it is a perfect bow for my wife. Do manufactures have to be a sponsor to be able to post for us? We could have our own little ATA on this site. Hmm...


We usually try to focus on manufacturers that are sponsors here at AT, but we also try to get others... Its a LOT cover


----------



## Spikealot

SEC said:


> I see the pic of the new Rytera is up!!
> 
> Any idea from anyone on the ATA, Brace Height and the Draw length limits?


x2 on the specs for the AXT.!!!


----------



## SEC

Kurt D. said:


> There will be a video of the new Rytera Alien XT soon.


Thank you Kurt. You are doing a great job for us!!

Look forward to the video!!


----------



## Brad HT

Can we get some pictures of the new Sure-Loc target sight?!?!

B~


----------



## Volfan

We need more details on the B-Stinger, HHA and Sure Loc product lines for 2012!!!!!!


----------



## Beentown

Kurt D. said:


> We usually try to focus on manufacturers that are sponsors here at AT, but we also try to get others... Its a LOT cover


Hey Kurt I completely understand. Was just sayin that if I were a manufacture I would do it myself...if permitted. It would only take a few minutes and get A LOT of eyes on your product that normally wouldn't see it.

GREAT JOB!


----------



## aberg

bambieslayer said:


> x2 on the maitland pics please esp. the new cam system


They aren't at the ATA show.


----------



## tjandy

Love the new Alien. :thumb:


----------



## BowTechBuck

anyone have the lead time on proshops getting the Bowtech Insane in


----------



## tjandy

glock-cop said:


> not sure it has been posted yet but what are the specs for the rytera alien xt?


33 1/4" ATA with a 7 1/4" brace height. :thumb:


----------



## Mulcade

BowTechBuck said:


> anyone have the lead time on proshops getting the Bowtech Insane in


No idea, but I hope they do a better job of getting the new products out than they did last year!


----------



## aberg

Whos the hot chick in the last pic? That just makes me wish I was there even more.


----------



## sharpshooter359

The new rytera looks nice but is very similar to the Onza III was hoping it would go along the lines of the same technology as the seeker. What r the specs?


----------



## lc12

The last pic is the BEST so far! I said BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mulcade

aberg said:


> Whos the hot chick in the last pic? That just makes me wish I was there even more.


I believe that's Laura Francese, Archery Talk sponsor and Martin spokesperson.


----------



## NY911

NOT Laura! Laura is much more beautiful!


----------



## bambieslayer

aberg said:


> They aren't at the ATA show.


ok thank you for that info


----------



## Celtic Dragon

Mulcade said:


> I believe that's Laura Francese, Archery Talk sponsor and Martin spokesperson.



It's not Laura, she's not at the ATA show this year. She's away working at the moment.


----------



## SlothShot

I'd like to see some more videos from bow manufacturers and also some more pics of the Martin chicks! Thanks for the coverage.


----------



## HunterLaz

Hey Kurt have you checked out the Winchester Lightning yet?
If so what's your take on it?


----------



## J-Daddy

Someone jump over and take some pics of the Strother Booth and do a video of all their bows and then the Winchester lineup.


----------



## glock-cop

J-Daddy said:


> Someone jump over and take some pics of the Strother Booth and do a video of all their bows and then the Winchester lineup.


X2 :thumbs_up


----------



## easttnarcher

Can we get some pics and video on the NAP Broadhead and rest lines? Thanks and great job!


----------



## Archer 117

I wanna see some 2012 accessories!


----------



## Kurt D.

SlothShot said:


> I'd like to see some more videos from bow manufacturers and also some more pics of the Martin chicks! Thanks for the coverage.


We got a bunch more bow manufacturers... Pics/Video will be up by tonight.


----------



## NY911

Can you get close up pics of the new Rhinehart WALL target please?


----------



## Kurt D.

Archer 117 said:


> I wanna see some 2012 accessories!


Accessories will be our focus tomorrow.


----------



## acesup

How about some pics and vids of Prime bows


----------



## Archeryaddic53

Is there any news on the 2012 Parker compound bows


----------



## Hopperton

BowTechBuck said:


> anyone have the lead time on proshops getting the Bowtech Insane in


I will find out, Baldy ordered some today.


----------



## buckeye_girl

Stopped by VaporTrail's booth today to check out the 'improved' Pro-V rest and see what changes were made from the original. Seems like these guys work very hard to correct any problems that people might have had. Definitely worth checking it out. I personally don't have any problems with my original rest. After spending some time talking and checking out the changes and custom work I don't think I will ever use a different company. Customer service is top notch. 

Will check back after we get some rest I definitely got over stimulated checking all the cool new toys out and my brain is fried


----------



## the big bang

*wow*

what is with all the fat faces, mustaches/goatees and overweight people in the industry?


----------



## South Man

the big bang said:


> what is with all the fat faces, mustaches/goatees and overweight people in the industry?


Dang that hurts! Why'd you have to go there? I'm on a diet!


----------



## rolyat008

2012 Limbsaver Proton looks pretty sweet!!!


----------



## Gerhard

Awesome photos of the ATA.

Any photos of what Slick Tricks have to offer this year?


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

That new caliper style wrist release Brandon Reyes was holding looked sweet. Might have to PM Brandon and see what is up with that. Looks sweet! :thumb:

Thanks Kurt for all the sweet pictures!


----------



## NY911

Lou - I think that is the index trigger release with the sear locking mechanism...the one he posted a few weeks back...and yes - iut looks slick!


----------



## SlothShot

The new stokerized dampeners look pretty sweet.


----------



## Himthrume

Can anyone tell me what sight that is on the elite answer video? Looks like a new cbe adjustable??? Single pin option?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## rutjunky

Its been a good day. Thanks for all the coverage guys.


----------



## rolyat008

Someone please post up specs on the 2102 limbsaver proton!!! That is one sweet looking bow and I'm digging the cam design :tongue:


----------



## Kurt D.

I'm not going to bed untill I've posted everything from today guys  Lots of pictures to put up here in a bit.


----------



## trkyslr

You've gotta be kidding me that bowrack vid had me lmao!!! Award winning i tell ya.....


----------



## luloff18

thanks for all you guys are doing cant wait till next year i will be there some how!!


----------



## alienshooter

In the rytera bow rack photo, what is the bow on the " far " end? It looks like an AE Risor? Any thoughts or is it a trick in he photo?


----------



## Princess Sonja Martin

alienshooter said:


> In the rytera bow rack photo, what is the bow on the " far " end? It looks like an AE Risor? Any thoughts or is it a trick in he photo?


If we are looking at the same Rytera/Martin bow rack pic it looks like the the bow on the "FAR" end is the New Martin Cougar FC Pro and the bow on close end is the new Martin Onza III

Hope this help!

Sonja


----------



## ArchersParadox

easttnarcher said:


> Can we get some pics and video on the NAP Broadhead and rest lines? Thanks and great job!


..indeed....the NAP Killzone BH..baby!!


----------



## jbuckles39

Did you guys get to try those new releases from spot hogg? Them look phat! (pretty hot and tempting)


----------



## basinhunter

Anything new from Gorilla and Mellinnium?


----------



## tjandy

Great photos guys, thank you. :thumb:


----------



## Beentown

Anything from Muddy and Millenium would be welcome


----------



## bowdrawn

if you need help I live here in Columbus, just PM me and gladly give a hand.


----------



## pacnate

Someone may have asked for this already, but I'm wanting to see the new Pearson MarXman. If ya'll can....it'd be great! Have fun, and thanks for all you're doing. 

If anyone else has seen the pics....let me know! lol


----------



## HunterLaz

Kurt, Will you be posting a video of the Winchester Lightning?


----------



## Kurt D.

HunterLaz said:


> Kurt, Will you be posting a video of the Winchester Lightning?


Yes. We got the Lighting, it will be posted soon..ish..


----------



## HunterLaz

Thank you! Your doing an awesome job!


----------



## 2arrow1

thanks for the pics guys i see summit finally took to the swing seat been putting them on summits for yrs.comfy.
what cell fone app. was the sight set-up.or fixture.


----------



## avid3d

great job curt..... well done indeed. how 'bout some doinker pics and vid? they're a sponsor.


----------



## jmann28

Those interlock broadheads look kinda neat.


----------



## flatlineks

I may have missed it but does anyone know more on the iphone video holder from the pics, i want one.


----------



## williamskg6

OldeDelphArcher said:


> Just a gimmick and wont be around for ling i am sure. It works off the camera which wouldn't work very well in low light. Also i am sure you would have battery issues on long day hunts. Rain and bad weather would be another issue to think of. Everytime you remount it i am sure you would have to retune it. Could list 20 other reasons why it would suck. Purely for guys with way too much money and something missing in their lives.


I think it's ridiculous for all these reasons. I just wish I'd thought of it first, because people that own an iPhone seem more predisposed to buying in to gadgetry like this and they obviously have the cash for it (since they can afford an iPhone).


----------



## Shulion

pacnate said:


> Someone may have asked for this already, but I'm wanting to see the new Pearson MarXman. If ya'll can....it'd be great! Have fun, and thanks for all you're doing.
> 
> If anyone else has seen the pics....let me know! lol


X2 I would really like to see a pic of the new Pearson MarXman. Thanks again for all you guys are doing.


----------



## KennyO

if those are 3" low profile zeon fusion vanes i see. I want some!!


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv

J-Daddy said:


> Someone jump over and take some pics of the Strother Booth and do a video of all their bows and then the Winchester lineup.


TWO whole pics of the Strother booth so far. Cmon now, let s see some better ones.


----------



## South Man

Keep up the good work! Nice job!


----------



## IsHeBreathing?

Dang, wish my laptop was fixed. Pictures force my phone to **** down...


----------



## jmann28

kenny_TNT_tv said:


> TWO whole pics of the Strother booth so far. Cmon now, let s see some better ones.


Im hoping thats supposed to be in good taste. Theyre doing the best they can to get a variety for everyone. Its not all about you, its for everybody


----------



## ArchersParadox

..thanks for the pic of the NAP Killzone Kurt!:thumbs_up


----------



## flatlineks

williamskg6 said:


> I think it's ridiculous for all these reasons. I just wish I'd thought of it first, because people that own an iPhone seem more predisposed to buying in to gadgetry like this and they obviously have the cash for it (since they can afford an iPhone).


What an awesome comment.:icon_salut::icon_salut::bartstush:


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv

jmann28 said:


> Im hoping thats supposed to be in good taste. Theyre doing the best they can to get a variety for everyone. Its not all about you, its for everybody


Its certainly not in bad taste. Just wanting to see more of the bows and booth. PLENTY more pics of bowtech, pse and hca. Just requesting is all.


----------



## Yichi

more pics/review on that new CBE Tek Hybrid please. DO WANT!!!


----------



## williamskg6

flatline said:


> What an awesome comment.:icon_salut::icon_salut::bartstush:


I'm not sure if I'm flattered or insulted!


----------



## BowStrapped

Side note...

Great to see Randy Ulmer again. Would love to see him mix it up in the senior pro class.


----------



## IsHeBreathing?

IsHeBreathing? said:


> Dang, wish my laptop was fixed. Pictures force my phone to **** down...


Auto correct got me I guess. Force, not the other.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Is SITKA there? Any new gear for us whitetail hunters from them?


----------



## Kurt D.

HNTRDAVE said:


> Is SITKA there? Any new gear for us whitetail hunters from them?


Yes we will upload pics and video soon of them.


----------



## JHENS87

Thanks Kurt. Anything from Stan and Copper John by chance?


----------



## easttnarcher

NAP looks to have some great new products, I'm testing out the kill zone next year, and buying an apache or their new one that looks like the TR Revolution. It looks like they took proven designs and fixed all of the complaints. I also like what PSE has done with their new bow, that grip looks awesome. A lot of new things to try out this year, thanks for the great coverage!


----------



## Kurt D.

JHENS87 said:


> Thanks Kurt. Anything from Stan and Copper John by chance?


We'll try to get them!


----------



## petrey10

the HCA's look great!!! Lets hope their specs and IBO come out great too!!


----------



## Termie

Has Reconyx released anything new at the ata?


----------



## deercamping

are there any new lighted nocks ?


----------



## Havoc-Tec

How about a video on that new Summit climber!? thanks.


----------



## nicerack4adeer

Heard from two different guys today that Parker released a new bow. They said split limb too. One said the best bow he shot at the ata, the other said definately the best bow for the money on the market, and neither of the guys are parker dealers. Would love to see some pics of it.


----------



## cfred70

So who has a way for me to get in to the ATA?


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello All
A big thanks Kurt.
A heal spur kept me from going this year. But with all the pictures and video's. Makes me feel a lot better.

Now the Firenock Iphone iBow Sight caught my eye in the video.
Where or who dose one contact for a purchase. Ball park price, would also be nice to know.So guys, help old Unk out here. It would be appreciated. :wink: [ Later


----------



## archeryshack

Anything from Diamond??


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Sweet pictures Kurt! Thanks again! :thumb:


----------



## South Man

Lou are you getting the new gear itch too???/


----------



## Dylanl

Anything new from Predator this year?


----------



## BackcountryBull

Keep the updates coming! Thanks.


----------



## 4mrpro

What about the new Pearson MarXman?


----------



## BP1992

Anything new from Reconyx?


----------



## buckeye_girl

the big bang said:


> what is with all the fat faces, mustaches/goatees and overweight people in the industry?



wow thanks for your awesome contribution to this thread. I'm sure you add an amazing personality to the industry 

On a better note. I'm not sure if anyone commented on the 'shredder' that Bowtech/Victory created. Amazing to see. It's a bolt for the crossbow that shoots pellets when released. I was highly impressed. It makes me want to shoot a crossbow. I talked to a rep for Victory and was told that there are no regs against it yet in the states because it is so new. However, I talked to two guys from the ODNR at the show and they told me that you would not be able to hunt with it here in Ohio. One reason was you cannot shoot pellets. He said you definitely could not use it during bow only season and if you got caught with it you'd be in trouble. He said for shooting in your backyard it was not an issue.


----------



## acesup

any arrow mfg's vids on the way? (easton, golt tip, etc)


----------



## Hopperton

Pics do no justice the show is excellent.......


----------



## xibowhunter

Kurt great pix of the ATA !


----------



## Archeryaddic53

Would really like to see pics of the new Parker really interested heard its a sweet bow


----------



## Kurt D.

Thanks everyone for all the complements!! I appreciate it. Having a wonderful time here at ATA doing this coverage for you guys. Last day today, going to try to get as much as I can today!!


----------



## bull moose

Great job Kurt....Its been great !
If you see any new hunting stabs.....


----------



## Shulion

I really like the looks of the HCA "orange" Pro Eliminator. The specs look great. Has anyone shot it yet? Any idea on the price?


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> A big thanks Kurt.
> A heal spur kept me from going this year. But with all the pictures and video's. Makes me feel a lot better.
> 
> Now the Firenock Iphone iBow Sight caught my eye in the video.
> Where or who dose one contact for a purchase. Ball park price, would also be nice to know.So guys, help old Unk out here. It would be appreciated. :wink: [ Later



It is an app for the Iphone. Cost is 99.00. You can call Dorge at www.firenock.com for more info. Supposed to be readily available from Apple at this time.


----------



## Elite_Archer

"Yielding the crowbar of truth and logic" Man I love Ted Nugent!!!!


----------



## jmann28

Elite_Archer said:


> "Yielding the crowbar of truth and logic" Man I love Ted Nugent!!!!


Same ole Deadly Tedly...i'd vote for him


----------



## tjandy

Kurt D. said:


> Thanks everyone for all the complements!! I appreciate it. Having a wonderful time here at ATA doing this coverage for you guys. Last day today, going to try to get as much as I can today!!


Great pics, can you put some names with the Martin Archery crew?


----------



## Archeryaddic53

Is it a compound bow? I know they released a tomahawk crossbow but I'm not interested in a crossbow I wanna know about the new Parker compound


----------



## Kurt D.

tjandy said:


> Great pics, can you put some names with the Martin Archery crew?


Sure, the group photo (left to right) is Ryan Martin, Ted Nugent, Drew Rogers (manager), and Aaron Hamilton (engineer/designer)


----------



## aberg

I saw this on facebook. It is supposed to be muddy bloodsports string supressor. Apparently it uses bristles to stop the string. (You can click on the image to make it bigger.)


----------



## Archeryaddic53

Parker. Released two new compounded this year the Parker python which is a split limb design the specs are 30 AtA 7 in brace height With speeds up to 325fps weighing in at 4.25lbs, the seconds compound for this year is simalar but it's only 4.15lbs 315fps and 30 1/8 AtA also split limb design


----------



## HunterLaz

Kurt, Can you post the Winchester Lightning video when you get a chance.
By the way your doing an awesome job! Thank You!


----------



## bowhunter819

Thanks for all the pics Kurt. Made me feel like i was there..lol


----------



## dtprice

Is that Jim Shockey with the Bowtech crew?


----------



## HC Archery

aberg said:


> I saw this on facebook. It is supposed to be muddy bloodsports string supressor. Apparently it uses bristles to stop the string. (You can click on the image to make it bigger.)
> 
> _>>> Made it bigger.... I guess helps looking at it._


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Would really like to hear if there is anything new from Predator camo or UA


----------



## pacnate

dtprice said:


> Is that Jim Shockey with the Bowtech crew?


Looks like him to me too


----------



## tjandy

Kurt D. said:


> Sure, the group photo (left to right) is Ryan Martin, Ted Nugent, Drew Rogers (manager), and Aaron Hamilton (engineer/designer)


Thanks Kurt. Is Shawn behaving?


----------



## rolyat008

Was APA at the show?


----------



## Kurt D.

I'll be putting up videos and pics later this evening guys.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec

Thanks for keeping us posted Kurt D.!!


----------



## ArchersParadox

Kurt D. said:


> Thanks everyone for all the complements!! I appreciate it. Having a wonderful time here at ATA doing this coverage for you guys. Last day today, going to try to get as much as I can today!!


Kurt...great job!

I know how time-consuming the pics and video work must be. It's one thing to "mosey" along and enjoy the ATA show. It is ENTIRELY different to photo and video RECORD the events...and then upload them so all of us ARCHERY NUTS can share the experiences.


The video thread is awesome.....vids are not too long and no too short = just right.

Especially enjoy Uncle Ted's interviews, and of course NAP's new Killzone BH!


----------



## Kurt D.

ArchersParadox said:


> Kurt...great job!
> 
> I know how time-consuming the pics and video work must be. It's one thing to "mosey" along and enjoy the ATA show. It is ENTIRELY different to photo and video RECORD the events...and then upload them so all of us ARCHERY NUTS can share the experiences.
> 
> 
> The video thread is awesome.....vids are not too long and no too short = just right.
> 
> Especially enjoy Uncle Ted's interviews, and of course NAP's new Killzone BH!


Glad your enjoying it bud


----------



## rjharcher

Does anyone have any information about Parkers new Split Limb? It was supposed to be out at the ATA show.


----------



## Hopperton

I shot over 50 arrows yesterday I think at the show. What a blast. Even if I could se it in one day next time I am staying two just to do it all again...... Some unbelievable equipment. We ordered Sure-loc lethal Weapons and Icon, Big Green targets, Elites, Copper Johns, Stan, Obsession, viper string cleaner, string wax, and much more. 

Who seen the new wind checker smoke; that stuff is sweet and I think it will sell fast..


----------



## Outback Man

dtprice said:


> Is that Jim Shockey with the Bowtech crew?


I saw him sitting over in the Bowtech section for quite awhile today...I wondered if he switched bow companies and was shooting a Bowtech now, but when I met him and talked to him we started talking about his dad and his dad's buddy (who is actually his wife's dad...didn't know that) and I completely forgot to ask.


----------



## NOLTO

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> A big thanks Kurt.
> A heal spur kept me from going this year. But with all the pictures and video's. Makes me feel a lot better.
> 
> Now the Firenock Iphone iBow Sight caught my eye in the video.
> Where or who dose one contact for a purchase. Ball park price, would also be nice to know.So guys, help old Unk out here. It would be appreciated. :wink: [ Later


The iBowSight app is from Firenock. Its an app for the Iphone you can find it on Itunes for 99.95 . The brackett will run $99.95 available from www.firenock.com.


----------



## bushnlo

The new Winchester lighting was awesome!350fps with a 6inch brace height,no shock and it has a nice smooth draw with a nice wall.It has a new pro link system that holds the limbs on instead of limb pockets!


----------



## lkmn

Looking at a new harness for next year and the Gorilla G20 caught my eye (yes the ladies looked good with them on:wink. Last year I almost bought the G30, can anyone tell me the main differences between the two or is it just streamlined with all the benefits of the extra long tether, back support etc.


----------



## Unk Bond

NOLTO said:


> The iBowSight app is from Firenock. Its an app for the Iphone you can find it on Itunes for 99.95 . The brackett will run $99.95 available from www.firenock.com.





=====Hello All
Really appreciate you coming to my aid with info.Thanks again [ Later


----------



## huntnkytn

What about the Trail Camera Company's...what's new?? I was hoping Chasingame.com would have posted by now... I posted on there what I found for DLC Covert (on their FB site) and one by Big Game "EYECON" Cam...


----------



## Dado

Was Stan./Copper John present at ATA? I was trying to get in touch with them these days and no success, I suppose most of them were at ATA?


----------



## Kahkon

I had a great show. I would like to personally thank Outtech and Badboy Buggies for making this a show I will remember forever.

The Badboy is coming to Maine!!!!


----------



## 4IDARCHER

So anything new frow UA or predator camo?


----------



## BowTech Dave

Thanks for keeping us informed. Any place else we can get more pictures? Seems like there aren't very many pictures this year compared to the past years...


----------



## the critter

Sweet


----------



## Rev44

4IDARCHER said:


> So anything new frow UA or predator camo?


X1 and any new Scent Blocker suits?


----------



## Kahkon

Dado said:


> Was Stan./Copper John present at ATA? I was trying to get in touch with them these days and no success, I suppose most of them were at ATA?


Yes, they was there...Great guys over there at Copper John. Met with the designer and he seemed more of an average joe with a wicked passion. Again, awesome guys.


----------



## RICH L

Did anyone catch the bow tuning seminar's? Comment's?


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec




----------



## Supershark

I was there on Wednesday and Thursday. I did not see anything that I was overly impressed with. Still awaiting Bohning to step up to the plate with their wraps. Martins new bow was impressive. The Dominator 3D is really nice, might be looking soon? sho knows. But I believe personally there is no reason to go year after year. I have and like this year I just did not see that much I was overly impressed with.


----------



## Couesocd

Did anyone happen to notice the Blood Vane? If so, what did you think? I managed to get a few and I'm EXTREMELY impressed- especially their simple installation and durability! I know there are some YouTube videos online which are pretty informative and self explanatory.


----------



## -sRo-

I noticed some hunting blinds in this picture. 

Is there any info on them? brand?

Thanks!!


----------



## MHansel

Thanks for pics for all of us that can't go, but I didn't see any Athens bow's.


----------



## Ches

How about some pics of the New Hamskea Capture Rest ?


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

wow can someone please explain the bow mag to me?


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS

If you guys didnt notice this is the 2012 thread. Might want to try posting in 2013


----------



## nitroteam

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> If you guys didnt notice this is the 2012 thread. Might want to try posting in 2013




:banghead:




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

